# Driving from Frankfurt to Coast of Italy 12 days which way and where?



## FatIveco (Aug 22, 2015)

12 days, 4.2 Ton Iveco,3.10 Meter high, from Frankfurt to Italian Coast ,Need help choosing coast,and Route , thanks for the help,wife is getting annoyed Re: no Itinerary ! I dont Need one LOL .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Only a personal thing but for me, down through Germany; then across Austria avoiding the MWays (it can be done via B roads); and then the Alps via the Stelvio Pass. It will make for an interesting journey:smile2:


The Stelvio was shut this year when I wanted to do it so we had an alternative route coming from the south through Livigno and briefly into Switzerland before heading to Innsbruck. That was great too...with the added bonus of coming across Livigno which appeared to be MH heaven! Costs are higher this way however as you will need some kind of road tax arrangement for Switzerland plus there is a tunnel with a €25 charge!


You didn't say which Italian coast you were heading for so difficult to help there :smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That's what sat navs are for!!

We go away for a month at a time and the ONLY plan we have is the very rough area and the ferry/tunnel crossings. The whole point is to be spontaneous and take things as we find them. 

The only time we vary from that is if we have arranged to meet friends at specific locations at specific times. 

Best advice is follow your nose and not to rush. Enjoy the journey !!! 

Andy


----------

